# Snow Goose Hunting and Kites?



## goosecaller (Mar 3, 2008)

My buddies and I are going to try using Kites this year. I was wondering if anybody has used them and what their thoughts on them are? Any tips for us would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

What type of kite?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Goosecaller, I see you're from RF. Do you hunt much around the area? As for the kite's, I have not liked the ones that I have tried, but I am hoping to try a few SS fliers this spring. I have heard really good things about them.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Mixed results IMO. I used to use them 15-20 years ago. Seemed to me I spent too much time trying to keep them airborne. But if you could get them to stay airborne, they do lure birds in.


----------



## goosecaller (Mar 3, 2008)

We are going to try Cabelas Reel Wings Goose Decoys and Jackite from Mack's Praire wings we are also going to have a wind snow goose mojo. We might try to put some socks over our duck mojos as well.

Goosecaller, I see you're from RF. Do you hunt much around the area?

I go to school here in RF and haven't had the chance to hunt here but I would like to try it if Iknew where to go. I am from Hastings and do a lot of hunting on spring lake and the mississippi.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

goosecaller said:


> We are going to try Cabelas Reel Wings Goose Decoys and Jackite from Mack's Praire wings we are also going to have a wind snow goose mojo. We might try to put some socks over our duck mojos as well.


I am not trying to be a jerk here, but I would strongly urge you not to use the the reel wings or the mojo's. They scare more birds away then the bring in.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have some of the Fowl Habit flyers and they are simply amazing. Take a look at them!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you used them a lot in the field? I've always been a little nervous due to many bad reviews. I've never seen one in action.

http://www.cabelas.com/reviews-cdn/8815 ... iews.shtml


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

1 of 7 people suggested that product... i am a little skeptical.


----------



## goosecaller (Mar 3, 2008)

So Where should we put the kites in our spread?

If it Flies it DIES!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Imitate birds hopping up the feed to the top and make sure to have motion by the landing zone.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest the kites. Of course they are like any "out of the norm" decoy and will work in certain situations but i don't and won't use them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

goosecaller said:


> So Where should we put the kites in our spread?
> 
> If it Flies it DIES!!!


In your vehicle!!! 
If you are having a slow day and don't see any geese, fly them as high as you can and see what range you can shoot them at!


----------



## goosecaller (Mar 3, 2008)

Y do you guys hate them so much?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

goosecaller said:


> Y do you guys hate them so much?


Set them up, and you will understand! 
We all have tried them, and most will agree they are waste of time and money. Keeping them in the air is the hardest part. You will need a perfect wind to get them to run the correct way. How many times do you have the perfect wind while hunting? Too much wind and they are like a goose on crack (if they don't tangle). Not enough wind and they don't fly right or even stay in the air. What good does a flying decoy do you on the ground? You will find yourself getting mad because you have to try to refly them every 10-20 minutes. If they tangle togethor you have another 10 minutes on top of that. The only 2 I bought, I shot at about 60 yds. Drakekiller had a smile on its face when I let 2 fly!

I have said it before....Kites are for kids....not goose hunters.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

The Fowl Habit Flyers are a JOKE! I think they may work down south in the warmer temps, but up in the northern states of SD and ND, these flyers are no good! You need helium to blow them up, and you better not have wind over 5 mph or they have the risk of flying away on you, and if it is even below 40 degrees outside, the helium deflates a little bit and they don't look very good! We have not seen much of a difference in the hunting success either. They don't scare birds, but they don't help bring them in either! As far as the jackite, or the reel wings, I had a jackite snow goose decoy once, and man...for the life of me, I could not keep that darn thing in the air for over 2 minutes! And I've never used the snow goose reelwings, but I have used the Canadian goose ones, and the same goes with them, you better have 25+ mph winds or they will not fly long before the come crashing down! Hope this helps...but remeber, this is just MY opinion!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I made a lot of modifications to mine. They have super glue, not tape. I also use Berkley Fireline for all of the line. If I have a fairly constant wind I wont use the helium but if it is gusty you about have to. I have the best luck with them on windless days. I think they work fine. I usually put them at the upwind side and set the blinds about a third inside the decoys on the downwind side. In no way am I saying I put a lot of faith in these but I paid for them so I use em!!


----------

